# reasons people are pro racing...help please?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horsenaround123 said:


> I am writing a report on horse racing and wanted to know reasons people are FOR horse racing (pro racing) i already have enough against and now need the other side.I KNOW IT IS A CONTROVERSIAL TOPIC AND DO NOT WANT PEOPLE FIGHTING OVER IT HERE!!!!!!!! i would just like a few quick reasons that i can look facts up for! thanks!


 
It's fun to watch. It makes a ton of money.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It gets otherwise non-horsey people into the horse world to appreciate the work behind such an industry.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's an ancient sport. IT's very exciting. IT's dangerous, so thrilling to watch. It showcases the amazing speed of horses; something that we can not do ourselves.
It's full of history, tradition, pomp and color, and part of the culture .


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

-makes alot of money and employs ALOT of people (third largest employer in Australia)
-brings non horsey people into the industry by betting, fashion and owning (people like to have a share in a racehorse so win a bit of money and just have a bit of fun)
- a sport of tradition 
- horse are bred to run and the horses love it (nothing like watching horses battling to the line and seeing which one has the most heart)

Im just wondering what 'against' points you have? Im sure some are myths of the sport and I can help out clear out some points. =]]

I will probs think of more pros as my day goes along xD


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

The biggest 'con' I'm aware of is that the horses are just so darn young, often racing as full fledged athletes at 2-4 years old. People often feel that the horses are pushed to the point of early breakdown when they're raced this young.


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

boldstart some of the cons I have are premature deaths, underdeveloped at racing age, and over production of thoroughbreds. now do not get me wrong, i know there are definatly holes in these and always two sides to a story; otherwise it isn't a story. and some horses truley love the sport but you have to do what you have to do for a persuassive essay!

thanks so much for everyones pros and cons! I would love to hear more


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

- It is a sport that showcases the best of the best athletes.
- One of the oldest sports in America, so it's kind of a tradition.
- Makes a lot of money.
- Employs numerous people.
- It's exciting and thrilling to watch.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a good life for the vast majority of the horses. The farms provide green space in some areas that would otherwise not have much. Good for the economy, both ag and barely associated types.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

You got some very good against points there - I reckon you will get a report on this. 
I think the overproduction is a great one - try to get stats of how many are bred each year and how many actually get racing.

With undeveloped bit, look into how young horses are trained and also horses that have been lightly raced as younger horses seem to do better when older eg Black Caviar


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Cigar is another hugely successful race horse that wasn't raced as much when he was younger. He wasn't raced competitively at all as a 2 year old, and his "career" didn't take off until he was about 5 years old I believe.


----------



## horsenaround123 (Jun 25, 2011)

thank you so much everyone! you have all been a GREAT help to me  enjoy the spring riding weather!!!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I'm against the general racing industry. Racing for fun is great, but the industry takes horses that are way too young, hypes them up on high-energy feeds, and races them until they are no longer of use, and then the horses are either sent to the slaughter house or adopted, the latter being more preferable, seeing as slaughtering is an awful way for any living thing to die.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Good article in the New York times today on it


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/25/us/death-and-disarray-at-americas-racetracks.html?ref=sports


----------

